
Hetroflow - throwingmoney
https://github.com/Heteroflow/Heteroflow
======
throwingmoney
A header-only C++ library to help you quickly write concurrent CPU-GPU
programs

️ This is a working repository with many things under construction, but with
enough information to highlight the spirit of Heteroflow. Why Heteroflow?

Modern high-performance computing leverages a heterogeneous mix of both CPU
and GPU devices. However, concurrent CPU-GPU programming is notoriously
difficult due to many implementation details. Heteroflow helps you deal with
this challenge through a new programming model using modern C++ and Nvidia
CUDA Toolkit.

